# 1st Engine clean..on the missus motor :D



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Lo all,

First go at cleaning an engine, not to keen on water + engines, normally ends in disaster 

Anyways, enough chatting 

Products used:
_Autoglym Engine & Machine Cleaner
Megs APC
Pastry & Paint brush
303 Aerospace Protectant_

Before:










After:










Very rewarding job, especially when it actually starts afterwards.

Comments welcome.

Cheers for looking  Might attempt the Audi bay next


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Top job there mate, nice one....:thumb: 

It's always a bonus when they start after a clean isn't it?


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

nice work that, the difference is certainly noticeable. Its one of the things that need doing on mine, door/boot hinges got de-greased few weeks ago so next up will be under the bonnet.


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

neilb62 said:


> It's always a bonus when they start after a clean isn't it?


Aye, lol i have to be honest and say i wasn't it expecting it to 

Cheers fellas


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Great job there. A lot of folk are scared to tackle the engine bay but if your sensible and cover the vulnerable electrics, the results can be superb as you've shown.


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

another thumbs up from me.....well done, looks great, very satisfying isn't it.


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for your kind comments chaps 

Yea, should of said I used cling film around the electrical bits n' bobs!


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Aluminium foil works great to protect the electrical bits too and its a bit easier to mold to shape.

Congratulations on the clean engine, I love to see a clean engine bay and mechanics appreciate it a lot!


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Tiauguinho said:


> Aluminium foil works great to protect the electrical bits too and its a bit easier to mold to shape.


Thnx for the tip - will give foil a go on my next attempt


----------



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

How long did it take you?


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Tiauguinho said:


> Aluminium foil works great to protect the electrical bits too and its a bit easier to mold to shape.
> 
> Congratulations on the clean engine, I love to see a clean engine bay and mechanics appreciate it a lot!


Yes and if you forget to take any off it won't shrink wrap your engine


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Jam said:


> How long did it take you?


Surprisingly not that long, about 2 hours  just a lot of jiggly brush and reapplication of the AG cleaning solution.

Defiantly recommend it though, the neighbours started of sceptical (weirdo cleaning his engine), then were shocked at the results


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

I can,t believe how good its come up ,well done fella


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great stuff - it is so satisfying knowing your engine bay is clean, even though no-one can see it :thumb:


----------



## SSB (Aug 28, 2007)

top job matey


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

looks well nice and a big difference
:thumb:


----------



## dobiefrs (Feb 18, 2007)

excellent result there :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

bigollieg said:


> Thnx for the tip - will give foil a go on my next attempt


Remember though use 2 seperate bits for each battery terminal :thumb:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks silghly familiar, is it another 306. 

Great turnaround, if you were to sell then that would surely add value to the car


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Remember though use 2 seperate bits for each battery terminal


lol cheers, tbh tho think ill stick with the cling-film on the terminals - jus incase 



306Chris said:


> Looks silghly familiar, is it another 306
> Great turnaround, if you were to sell then that would surely add value to the car


Tis idd bud 
Yer i hope so, think she's after summit new :driver:

Cheers for the comments! :thumb:


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Just found this thread, Bay looks great. My GF also has a 306 and this is what I did last yr..


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Great job m8 - lookin sexeh  :thumb:


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Cheers, Still not painted the rocker cover lol. Did a few bits to the exterior since I did the above clean though..





































I just cant leave them alone!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A cracking job, looks like new again :thumb:


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm loving the finish + colour - soo deep!!

well done m8 - I guess I should follow up on the exterior too


----------

